# Anyone selling a Pears soap (orig. recipe) substitute?



## SchmyeBubbula (Jan 29, 2018)

Is anyone selling a Pears soap substitute? And I mean the original recipe, that's darker, less translucent, lathers less, and lasts twice as long as what passes for Pears soap today. I gather that some of you are making your own; will you sell it to me? Is there a business that sells a rosin/glycerine soap very close to the old Pears?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jan 29, 2018)

Check out these threads:

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=43243

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=43252

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=62228

For more info, google: "pears soap, site:soapmakingforum.com"


----------



## SchmyeBubbula (Jan 29, 2018)

^ Thanks for the lead.... Just got back from reading the thread, and it's several years old, and it just says he was making it himself, but nothing about selling it, or no indication of any businesses selling something very close to the original Pears soap.


----------



## Kittish (Jan 29, 2018)

SchmyeBubbula said:


> ^ Thanks for the lead.... Just got back from reading the thread, and it's several years old, and it just says he was making it himself, but nothing about selling it, or no indication of any businesses selling something very close to the original Pears soap.



Have you considered trying to make some yourself?


----------



## SchmyeBubbula (Jan 29, 2018)

^ I never made soap before. I just joined this forum today when what I received yesterday from Amazon was not the original to which I had become accustomed. (I had bought dozens of bars in bulk decades ago and only last week ran out.) What a rude awakening! So I've been desperately googling around looking for a reasonable facsimile for sale elsewhere. I really don't want to make soap; I want to buy it. I was hoping that someone here had found a good recipe, and would sell me some, or knows a business that sells something acceptable.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Feb 1, 2018)

SchmyeBubbula;684658 said:
			
		

> ^ I never made soap before. I just joined this forum today when what I received yesterday from Amazon was not the original to which I had become accustomed. (I had bought dozens of bars in bulk decades ago and only last week ran out.)


WOW, you certainly were smart to buy so much of it when it was available. If you don't mind my asking, how long ago did you last purchase it?


			
				SchmyeBubbula;684658 said:
			
		

> What a rude awakening! So I've been desperately googling around looking for a reasonable facsimile for sale elsewhere.


Been there, done that! LOL Sorry to say, the original Pears soap is no longer available. Vermont Country Store carries soaps of days gone by, but when I checked, they have it, but it looks to be the glycerin type you can find at the the dollar store for, yes, $1! I bought 3 bars... "What a rude awakening!" pretty much covers my reaction, and disappointment as well.


			
				SchmyeBubbula;684658 said:
			
		

> I really don't want to make soap; I want to buy it. I was hoping that someone here had found a good recipe, and would sell me some, or knows a business that sells something acceptable.


Even if someone here was willing to take the time & trouble to make the original from scratch it would be expensive to make, labor & time intensive, and take (minimum) 3 months to cure. Even longer for a long-lasting bar. I'm just sayin'...


----------

